# Rich Folk EVP Wyndham Vacation Ownership



## rrlongwell (Nov 5, 2011)

A recent post on the Internet is saying that Rich Folk is no longer with Wyndham.  He is or was Executive Vice President of Sales and Marketing.  Anyone know if this is true or not?  Other internet listing show his title as Executive Vice President of Worldmark.  I do not know which is more correct.

http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/hey-ste...g-say-happy-birthday-to-mywyndhamlawsuit-com/


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 6, 2011)

Talked with Owner Relations earlier today.  They would not say if Rich Folk is still with Wyndham.  They said I might want to check through early next week to see if Wyndham makes any press releases.


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 7, 2011)

Found this on the Internet.  Note the refreshed date.

Richard B Folk is associated with Wyndham Resort Development Corporation with the role of Officer. Richard B Folk has 94 known relationships including Stephen P Holmes, Virginia M Wilson and Geoffrey S Richards. Source:   Texas Secretary of State last refreshed Thursday, October 27, 2011


----------

